# Giant Aiptasia?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw this ads in kijiji, are they aiptasia or feather duster? If not both, then what are they? (curious mind) 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-Aquarium-w-15-Gallon-Sump-W0QQAdIdZ382562334


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Those would be Aiptasia. A really bad case. Tank needs to be purged .


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

A Copper banded butterfly could live a great life in that tank.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah, but poor tang... hopefully its developed an immunity to aiptasia sting!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

holy... that is bad...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

some people should have their tanks taken off them


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

mrobson said:


> some people should have their tanks taken off them


Imagine what would happen if they treated a cat or dog equally! I hate seeing stuff like that knowing that there is NOTHING that will be done to them!

Not really much different in keeping a dog in a crate all its life, and keeping a tang in too small a tank!

As for the aptasia! OMG I have seen people breeding Aptasia eating Nudi's with less!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

that tank....actually scares me .


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

the saddest part is they probably think they are growing some sweet corals and they just dont have anybody to set them straight.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

How does that cleaner shrimp survive? If that was aiptasia, wouldnt it sting the hell out of it and eat it?


----------



## Somker (Aug 1, 2012)

my rock came from my lfs covered in it and im trying to kill it, mines 100 times worse. but i just got the rock so haven't had the chance to kill it off yet.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW! Somehow I missed seeing this thread before. That is some serious epic fail right there LOL  I wonder why he hasn't sold it already for such a great price, heh heh!


----------



## Somker (Aug 1, 2012)

ya no doubt eh. he gave me a really good deal on all of the rock so i bought it. my tanks really new so i didnt really have to worrie about it. i new what i was getting into so all i have to do is kill it off. i got around 75lbs of fiji live rock for $100.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

My peppermint shrimp would be in heaven in that tank.


----------



## Somker (Aug 1, 2012)

ya i went out and got a peppermint shrimp but havent seen him since i put him in


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks similar to the tank in Ontario Science center...


----------



## reefer (Jan 23, 2012)

Somker said:


> my rock came from my lfs covered in it and im trying to kill it, mines 100 times worse. but i just got the rock so haven't had the chance to kill it off yet.


Dry it out. start with quality aiptasia free rock, now that you know they are bad.


----------

